# LOST - so how did it end??



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed it!!!

So what happened?!!!

How did it come together?

Was it worth it?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I watched it this afternoon, disappointed a bit, any wiser a little, I wont give anything away, as other people may not have seen it yet!!

Nige


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I woke up at 5am to watch it.
I personally loved it, but tbh i didn't know what to expect. It didn't explain everything, and left me asking more questions.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

It was all a dream...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I watched it and im still confused lol


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

...maybe we need a thread with a warning about a spoiler then we can try to explain it! Think I got it!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It answered NOTHING! Come on guys, it tied up loose ends, brought it all together and was very very moving, but it told us NOTHING! I am on the next flight out there to kill jj whats his face and get the last 5 years of my life back, whos with me?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty much this. Everyone and everthing that happened on the island was real, and everyone was alive. 

The alt timeline was where everyone had gone after they died, but they didnt all necessarily die on the island. Hurley for example, said to ben in the alt timeline "You were a great number 2", which implies that they had had some kind of adventures long after Jack had died and Frank/Sawyer/Kate got off the island.

Everyone who was alive at the end of the finale went on to lead full, hopefully happy lives, and upon their deaths they met up in the alt timeline so that they could pass on together, as they all had such an impact on each others lives.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I never watched it after it left channel 4... wasn't worth fighting for the remote in the living room. So what was the black shizzle in the jungle?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I never watched it after it left channel 4... wasn't worth fighting for the remote in the living room. So what was the black shizzle in the jungle?


This is exactly my point! The black stuff was jacobs dead brother, wearing various bodies. But, who were they really. And being that the island was real, what actually was it, where was it, how did it move? Who were the other, the darma and so on?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

20RSport said:


> Pretty much this. Everyone and everthing that happened on the island was real, and everyone was alive.
> 
> The alt timeline was where everyone had gone after they died, but they didnt all necessarily die on the island. Hurley for example, said to ben in the alt timeline "You were a great number 2", which implies that they had had some kind of adventures long after Jack had died and Frank/Sawyer/Kate got off the island.
> 
> Everyone who was alive at the end of the finale went on to lead full, hopefully happy lives, and upon their deaths they met up in the alt timeline so that they could pass on together, as they all had such an impact on each others lives.


I kinda got that eventually, still no explanation as to what the island actully was or what Jacob and his brother/black smoke monster/lock actually were, and also why the Dhiama/Whitmore etc where interested in the island.

Also what was the deal with Desmond was he like the gate keeper to the other side or somthing


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Or what the egyptian symbols were all about and what civilisation built the statue!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Did anyone else think the flash sideways was just filler because they couldn't think of a decent way to explain things like Dharma, Widmore, Walt and the numbers etc.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Im still LOST :tumbleweed:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A very dissapointing ending, very few questions really answered ie.. the numbers on the hatch/Hurleys lottery numbers? why was Walt special?

In a way I feel cheated, especially after 6 years of watching, and the wife was seriously p!ssed.

There are rumours of a DVD offering additional footage not used, money spin off?

I'm hoping Fringe and Flashforward are going to end better.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

flash forward has been cancelled too im afraid :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> A very dissapointing ending, very few questions really answered ie.. the numbers on the hatch/Hurleys lottery numbers? why was Walt special?
> 
> In a way I feel cheated, especially after 6 years of watching, and the wife was seriously p!ssed.
> 
> ...


I too am enjoying both of those, fringe will end brilliantly, they haven't been caught out by the popularity and has had forethought go into the plot instead of a messy rambling. As already stated though pal, flashforward has already been cancelled! [email protected]!


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

kh904 said:


> I woke up at 5am to watch it.
> I personally loved it, but tbh i didn't know what to expect. It didn't explain everything, and left me asking more questions.


My thoughts exactly! Woke up at 5:30 (Sky +'d it and fast forwarded the adverts), enjoyed it a lot but was still left a bit puzzled!

I was also left feeling slightly emotional, as was the misses, which was a bit wierd.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I felt that it tied up the emotional loose ends rather than the original q's.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Had to wait all week for a chance to watch the finale. Dodging this thread as well 

I feel let down, as others have commented, didnt answer enough for me.

Tony


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bit of a long one but there's a lot of info in here:

Apparently, what follows below is an extended explanation of Lost by someone from Bad Robot. In a nutshell, the Dharma Initiative were people brought to the island to help Jacob devise a way to kill the Man in Black. But the Man in Black used Ben to destroy them. The sideways world was the bardo/limbo, where souls bound to one another meet before passing on to their next life. The group that meets and leaves in the church is a group of bound souls (Ben for example, must be waiting for other people bound to him, like Alex, to die before he can go on). If you like the concept, then you should try Kim Stanley Robinson’s The Years of Rice and Salt - - it’s all about a group of bound souls being reincarnated together over and over again through an alternate version of our history where most Europeans were killed by the Black Plague.

Anyway, here you go:

Good stuff on here! I can finally throw in my two cents! I’ve had to bite my tongue for far too long. Also, hopefully I can answer some of John’s questions about Dharma and the “pointless breadcrumbs” that really, weren’t so pointless …

First …
The Island:

It was real. Everything that happened on the island that we saw throughout the 6 seasons was real. Forget the final image of the plane crash, it was put in purposely to f*&k with people’s heads and show how far the show had come. They really crashed. They really survived. They really discovered Dharma and the Others. The Island keeps the balance of good and evil in the world. It always has and always will perform that role. And the Island will always need a “Protector”. Jacob wasn’t the first, Hurley won’t be the last. However, Jacob had to deal with a malevolent force (MIB) that his mother, nor Hurley had to deal with. He created the devil and had to find a way to kill him — even though the rules prevented him from actually doing so.

Thus began Jacob’s plan to bring candidates to the Island to do the one thing he couldn’t do. Kill the MIB. He had a huge list of candidates that spanned generations. Yet everytime he brought people there, the MIB corrupted them and caused them to kill one another. That was until Richard came along and helped Jacob understand that if he didn’t take a more active role, then his plan would never work.

Enter Dharma — which I’m not sure why John is having such a hard time grasping. Dharma, like the countless scores of people that were brought to the island before, were brought there by Jacob as part of his plan to kill the MIB. However, the MIB was aware of this plan and interferred by “corrupting” Ben. Making Ben believe he was doing the work of Jacob when in reality he was doing the work of the MIB. This carried over into all of Ben’s “off-island” activities. He was the leader. He spoke for Jacob as far as they were concerned. So the “Others” killed Dharma and later were actively trying to kill Jack, Kate, Sawyer, Hurley and all the candidates because that’s what the MIB wanted. And what he couldn’t do for himself.

Dharma was originally brought in to be good. But was turned bad by MIB’s corruption and eventually destroyed by his pawn Ben. Now, was Dharma only brought there to help Jack and the other Canditates on their overall quest to kill Smokey? Or did Jacob have another list of Canidates from the Dharma group that we were never aware of? That’s a question that is purposley not answered because whatever answer the writers came up with would be worse than the one you come up with for yourself. Still … Dharma’s purpose is not “pointless” or even vague. Hell, it’s pretty blantent.

Still, despite his grand plan, Jacob wanted to give his “candidates” (our Lostaways) the one thing he, nor his brother, were ever afforded: free will. Hence him bringing a host of “candidates” through the decades and letting them “choose” which one would actually do the job in the end. Maybe he knew Jack would be the one to kill Flocke and that Hurley would be the protector in the end. Maybe he didn’t. But that was always the key question of the show: Fate vs Free-will. Science vs Faith. Personally I think Jacob knew from the beginning what was going to happen and that everyone played a part over 6 seasons in helping Jack get to the point where he needed to be to kill Smokey and make Hurley the protector — I know that’s how a lot of the writers viewed it. But again, they won’t answer that (nor should they) because that ruins the fun.

In the end, Jack got to do what he always wanted to do from the very first episode of the show: Save his fellow Lostaways. He got Kate and Sawyer off the island and he gave Hurley the purpose in life he’d always been missing. And, in Sideways world (which we’ll get to next) he in fact saved everyone by helping them all move on …

Now…

Sideways World:

Sideways world is where it gets really cool in terms of theology and metaphysical discussion (for me at least — because I love history/religion theories and loved all the talks in the writer’s room about it). Basically what the show is proposing is that we’re all linked to certain people during our lives. Call them soulmates (though it’s not exactly the best word). But these people we’re linked to are with us duing “the most important moments of our lives” as Christian said. These are the people we move through the universe with from lifetime to lifetime. It’s loosely based in Hinduisim with large doses of western religion thrown into the mix.

The conceit that the writers created, basing it off these religious philosophies, was that as a group, the Lostaways subconsciously created this “sideways” world where they exist in purgatory until they are “awakened” and find one another. Once they all find one another, they can then move on and move forward. In essence, this is the show’s concept of the afterlife. According to the show, everyone creates their own “Sideways” purgatory with their “soulmates” throughout their lives and exist there until they all move on together. That’s a beautiful notion. Even if you aren’t religious or even spirtual, the idea that we live AND die together is deeply profound and moving.

It’s a really cool and spirtual concept that fits the whole tone and subtext the show has had from the beginning. These people were SUPPOSED to be together on that plane. They were supposed to live through these events — not JUST because of Jacob. But because that’s what the universe or God (depending on how religious you wish to get) wanted to happen. The show was always about science vs faith — and it ultimately came down on the side of faith. It answered THE core question of the series. The one question that has been at the root of every island mystery, every character backstory, every plot twist. That, by itself, is quite an accomplishment.

How much you want to extrapolate from that is up to you as the viewer. Think about season 1 when we first found the Hatch. Everyone thought that’s THE answer! Whatever is down there is the answer! Then, as we discovered it was just one station of many. One link in a very long chain that kept revealing more, and more of a larger mosiac.

But the writer’s took it even further this season by contrasting this Sideways “purgatory” with the Island itself. Remember when Michael appeared to Hurley, he said he was not allowed to leave the Island. Just like the MIB. He wasn’t allowed into this sideways world and thus, was not afforded the opportunity to move on. Why? Because he had proven himself to be unworthy with his actions on the Island. He failed the test. The others, passed. They made it into Sideways world when they died — some before Jack, some years later. In Hurley’s case, maybe centuries later. They exist in this sideways world until they are “awakened” and they can only move on TOGETHER because they are linked. They are destined to be together for eternity. That was their destiny.

They were NOT linked to Anna Lucia, Daniel, Roussou, Alex, Miles, Lupidis, (and all the rest who weren’t in the chuch — basically everyone who wasn’t in season 1). Yet those people exist in Sideways world. Why? Well again, here’s where they leave it up to you to decide. The way I like to think about it, is that those people who were left behind in Sideways world have to find their own soulmates before they can wake up. It’s possible that those links aren’t people from the island but from their other life (Anna’s parnter, the guy she shot —- Roussou’s husband, etc etc).

A lot of people have been talking about Ben and why he didn’t go into the Church. And if you think of Sideways world in this way, then it gives you the answer to that very question. Ben can’t move on yet because he hasn’t connected with the people he needs to. It’s going to be his job to awaken Roussou, Alex, Anna Lucia (maybe), Ethan, Goodspeed, his father and the rest. He has to attone for his sins more than he did by being Hurley’s number two. He has to do what Hurley and Desmond did for our Lostaways with his own people. He has to help them connect. And he can only move on when all the links in his chain are ready to. Same can be said for Faraday, Charlotte, Whidmore, Hawkins etc. It’s really a neat, and cool concept. At least to me.

But, from a more “behind the scenes” note: the reason Ben’s not in the church, and the reason no one is in the church but for Season 1 people is because they wrote the ending to the show after writing the pilot. And never changed it. The writers always said (and many didn’t believe them) that they knew their ending from the very first episode. I applaud them for that. It’s pretty fantastic. Originally Ben was supposed to have a 3 episode arc and be done. But he became a big part of the show. They could have easily changed their ending and put him in the church — but instead they problem solved it. Gave him a BRILLIANT moment with Locke outside the church … and then that was it. I loved that. For those that wonder — the original ending started the moment Jack walked into the church and touches the casket to Jack closing his eyes as the other plane flies away. That was always JJ’s ending. And they kept it.

For me the ending of this show means a lot. Not only because I worked on it, but because as a writer it inspired me in a way the medium had never done before. I’ve been inspired to write by great films. Maybe too many to count. And there have been amazing TV shows that I’ve loved (X-Files, 24, Sopranos, countless 1/2 hour shows). But none did what LOST did for me. None showed me that you could take huge risks (writing a show about faith for network TV) and stick to your creative guns and STILL please the audience. I learned a lot from the show as a writer. I learned even more from being around the incredible writers, producers, PAs, interns and everyone else who slaved on the show for 6 years.

In the end, for me, LOST was a touchstone show that dealt with faith, the afterlife, and all these big, spirtual questions that most shows don’t touch. And to me, they never once waivered from their core story — even with all the sci-fi elements they mixed in. To walk that long and daunting of a creative tightrope and survive is simply astounding.


----------

